# [Java ed altro su emerge]

## ramar

Il problema è che il sun-jdk devi scaricarlo manualmente dal sito, e non puoi con emerge.

Dal sito si scarica la versione 1.4.2.06 mentre il pacchetto che trovo con emerge è 1.4.2.04.

Emerge dice di scaricare il file e metterlo su usr/portages/distfiles.

A questo punto mi viene il dubbio. Se copio il mio file questo avrà nome diverso. Come si fa? Rinomino il file j2sdk-1_4_2_06-linux-i586.bin in j2sdk-1_4_2_04-linux-i586.bin? Mi sembra poco ortodossa la cosa. Oppure come si fa? Ed in generale, se il database di emerge ha dei pacchetti datati rispetto a versioni più recenti (o se per esempio vuoi installare una beta invece di una stable) come si fa?

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## realthing

Hai fatto un emerge sync recentemente?

Magari il tuo portage tree non è aggiornato e cerca un file vecchio.

In ogni caso non rinominare il file, non è prevedibile cosa succeda.

Hai due possibilità :

-cerchi con google il file che ti interessa (la versione giusta). Anche se non è l'ultima da qualche parte dovrebbe essere ancora possibile scaricarlo.

-Modifichi l'ebuild correggendo al versione del file. Nella documentazione sul sito gentoo e sul forum è spiegato in più punti come modificare un ebuild.

----------

## MyZelF

In portage è già presente un ebuild (non ancora marcata stable) per quella versione del jdk.

----------

## ramar

 *realthing wrote:*   

> Hai fatto un emerge sync recentemente?
> 
> Magari il tuo portage tree non è aggiornato e cerca un file vecchio.
> 
> In ogni caso non rinominare il file, non è prevedibile cosa succeda.
> ...

 

In pratica emerge sync aggiorna il database dei pacchetti (senza scaricarli)?

----------

## ramar

Finito l'emerge syn mi ha sputato questo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * An update to portage is available. It is _highly_ recommended
> 
>  * that you update portage now, before any other packages are updated.
> ...

 

Come si fa l'update del portage?

----------

## ramar

Ah e riguardo l'sdk di java mi ha aggiornato a 1.4.2.05 ,sigh sigh....devo trovare quel file allora  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Onip

credo che con 

```
emerge portage
```

 o 

```
emerge -u portage
```

 dovresti riuscire ad aggiornare portage, ma aspetta qualcun altro x le conferme

----------

## realthing

OK allora 

```
emerge -u portage
```

e aggironi portage. Vai tranquillo.   :Cool: 

emerge sync aggiorna il portage tree. che è poi quello che tu chiami database dei pacchetti.

Come dice randomaze c'è gia in portage un ebuild per quel pacchetto ma è masked.

Conisglio la lettura del manuale di portage...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

----------

## ramar

Un'altra info che c'entra un po' con java e per niente con emerge (=...devo leggere la guida che ancora non ho in mano tutti i comandi):

Come si setta il classpath? Penso ci sia un file, come ogni cosa no?  :Smile: 

----------

## turborocket

anche io ho un problema simile...

ho fatto emerge sun-jdk però l'emerge mi dice che devo scaricare manualmente il file e metterlo dentro /usr/portage/distfiles

io ce lho messo però quando richiami l'emerge dice la stessa cosa....se provo ad eseguirlo mi dice di usare "n -1" ma dove la devo usare?

----------

## ramar

Io ho risolto, ho fatto emerge sync e quindi mi appariva il sun-jdk 1.4.2.05.

Ho scaricato il bin di quel file e inserito in /usr/portage/distfiles e poi fatto emerge sun-jdk.

Ha trovato il file e l'ha installato correttamente (pare).

P.S.Ma per vedere/installare i packages masked, devo andare a modificare il file /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask e decommentare il pacchetto che mi interessa? O c'è un modo più userfriendly?  :Smile: 

----------

## ramar

Forse turbo non hai preso il file giusto (la versione giusta) di quella che ti chiede l'emerge, controlla bene!

----------

## lopio

 *ramar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ha trovato il file e l'ha installato correttamente (pare).
> 
> P.S.Ma per vedere/installare i packages masked, devo andare a modificare il file /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask e decommentare il pacchetto che mi interessa? O c'è un modo più userfriendly? 

 

il modo e' quello di avere /etc/portage/package.unmask dove segni quali pacchetti vuoi smascherare.Ma leggi la guida cosi' hai visione + ampia e correttta

----------

## turborocket

 *ramar wrote:*   

> Forse turbo non hai preso il file giusto (la versione giusta) di quella che ti chiede l'emerge, controlla bene!

 

provo adesso aspetta che ti dico

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05 to /

!!! j2sdk-1_4_2_05-linux-i586.bin not found in /usr/portage/distfiles.

!!! dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

 * Please download j2sdk-1_4_2_05-linux-i586.bin from:

 * http://javashoplm.sun.com/ECom/docs/Welcome.jsp?StoreId=22&PartDetailId=j2sdk-1.4.2_05-oth-JPR&SiteId=JSC&TransactionId=noreg

 * (SDK 32-bit/64-bit for Windows/Linux/Solaris SPARC 32-bit for Solaris x86, then select download Linux Self-extracting.

 * and move it to /usr/portage/distfiles

```

questo è quello che dice l'emerge quindi la versione giusta è  " Please download j2sdk-1_4_2_05-linux-i586.bin"

ok ora vado sul sito della sun

la versione che mi fa scaricare è "j2re-1_4_2_05-linux-i586.bin"

le versioni sono le stesse ma cambia il file! devo quindi rinominare il j2re in j2sdk e il gioco è fatto giusto?

----------

## turborocket

invece no posto l'errore

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05 to /

!!! File is corrupt or incomplete. (Digests do not match)

>>> our recorded digest: 825ff134f3e370f6e677638d32962082

>>>  your file's digest: cea966425860e698e087d63d2e5f7c89

!!! File does not exist: /usr/portage/distfiles//j2sdk-1_4_2_05-linux-i586.bin

```

questo dopo aver rinominato e messo nella cartella appropriata il file scaricato dal sito della  java

i file sono differenti!!! sono andato dopo una ricerca con google a trovare il file corretto...sapreste un link diverso da quello ufficiale(che non mi funziona) dove poter scaricare questo java?????

----------

## ramar

devi scaricare l'sdk non il j2re:

http://java.sun.com/products/archive/j2se/1.4.2_05/index.html

----------

## ramar

Cmq io ancora non ho capito come settare il classpath (non mi trova nemmeno le classi java.lang.*) ed il path per rendere i files nella directory bin di java eseguibili da qualunque dire

----------

## randomaze

 *ramar wrote:*   

> Cmq io ancora non ho capito come settare il classpath (non mi trova nemmeno le classi java.lang.*) ed il path per rendere i files nella directory bin di java eseguibili da qualunque dire

 

Hai fatto:

```

env-update

source /etc/profile

```

 :Question: 

----------

## turborocket

 *ramar wrote:*   

> devi scaricare l'sdk non il j2re:
> 
> http://java.sun.com/products/archive/j2se/1.4.2_05/index.html

 

il link nn va. calco sul link del coso però nn va!!!!!

a voi funziona?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *turborocket wrote:*   

>  *ramar wrote:*   devi scaricare l'sdk non il j2re:
> 
> http://java.sun.com/products/archive/j2se/1.4.2_05/index.html 
> 
> il link nn va. calco sul link del coso però nn va!!!!!
> ...

 Il link va. 

Dopo aver dato 

```
emerge sync

emerge -upv world
```

che aggiorna "il db dei pacchetti" e aggiorna i pacchetti che hai installati, dai 

```
emerge sun-jdk
```

 e ti comparirà il link da dove scaricare la sun jdk 1.4.2_05. Copia il pacchetto scaricato dal web nella cartella 

```
/usr/portage/distfiles
```

 assicurati di esser root mentre fai tutto ciò altrimenti non va  :Smile: 

Se hai fatto tutto come si deve, non può non funzionare.

Inoltre leggere questo  e questopotrebbe aiutarti a capire megli la tua gentoo.

In bocca al lupo   :Wink: 

----------

## turborocket

o a me il link non funziona!!!!!non riesco a scaricare questo pacchetto!!!!sta 5 minuti  a caricare la pagina e poi mi dice timeout!!!

----------

## turborocket

nessuno conosce un link alternativo per questo file????

----------

## turborocket

mi dice questo è normale?

```
>>> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/share/demo/plugin/jfc/Java2D/src/java2d/Java2DemoApplet.java

>>> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/share/demo/plugin/jfc/Java2D/src/java2d/DemoImages.java

>>> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/share/demo/plugin/jfc/Java2D/src/java2d/DemoFonts.java

>>> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/share/demo/plugin/jfc/Java2D/src/java2d/AnimatingSurface.java

>>> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/share/demo/plugin/jfc/Java2D/src/java2d/AnimatingControlsSurface.java

>>> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/share/demo/plugin/jfc/Java2D/src/java2d/ControlsSurface.java

>>> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/share/demo/plugin/jfc/Java2D/src/java2d/Intro.java

>>> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/share/demo/plugin/jfc/Java2D/src/java2d/CustomControlsContext.java

>>> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/share/demo/plugin/jfc/Java2D/src/java2d/CustomControls.java

>>> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/share/demo/plugin/jfc/Java2D/src/java2d/CloningFeature.java

>>> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/share/demo/plugin/jfc/Java2D/README.txt

>>> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/share/demo/plugin/jfc/Java2D/Java2Demo.html

>>> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/share/demo/plugin/jfc/Java2D/Java2Demo.jar

>>> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/share/demo/plugin/jfc/Font2DTest/

>>> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/share/demo/plugin/jfc/Font2DTest/src/

>>> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/share/demo/plugin/jfc/Font2DTest/src/Font2DTest.java

>>> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/share/demo/plugin/jfc/Font2DTest/src/Font2DTestApplet.java

>>> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/share/demo/plugin/jfc/Font2DTest/src/FontPanel.java

>>> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/share/demo/plugin/jfc/Font2DTest/src/RangeMenu.java

>>> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/share/demo/plugin/jfc/Font2DTest/README.txt

>>> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/share/demo/plugin/jfc/Font2DTest/Font2DTest.html

>>> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/share/demo/plugin/jfc/Font2DTest/Font2DTest.jar

>>> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/share/demo/plugin/applets.html

>>> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/share/src.zip

>>> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/.systemPrefs/

--- /usr/

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/doc/

>>> /usr/share/doc/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/

>>> /usr/share/doc/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/html/

>>> /usr/share/doc/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/html/README.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/COPYRIGHT.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/README.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/LICENSE.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/THIRDPARTYLICENSEREADME.txt.gz

--- /usr/share/applnk/

>>> /usr/share/applnk/Internet/

>>> /usr/share/applnk/Internet/sun_java.desktop

--- /etc/

--- /etc/env.d/

>>> /etc/env.d/java/

>>> /etc/env.d/java/20sun-jdk-1.4.2.05

>>> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/jre/lib/i386/server/libjsig.so -> ../libjsig.so

>>> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/jre/lib/i386/client/libjsig.so -> ../libjsig.so

>>> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05/man/ja.gz -> ja_JP.eucJP.gz

No JAVA_HOME available! Please set your Java Virtual Machine

No JAVA_HOME available! Please set your Java Virtual Machine

No JAVA_HOME available! Please set your Java Virtual Machine

No JAVA_HOME available! Please set your Java Virtual Machine

THIS SYSTEM VM IS NOT SUFFICIENT, REQUIRED BINARIES WERE NOT FOUND

System Virtual Machine set

You may want to update your enviroment by running:

        "/usr/sbin/env-update && source /etc/profile"

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...

 *  After installing sun-jdk-1.4.2.05 this

 *  was set as the default JVM to run.

 *  When finished please run the following so your

 *  enviroment gets updated.

 *      /usr/sbin/env-update && source /etc/profile

 *  Or use java-config program to set your preferred VM

 * Some parts of Sun's JDK require XFree86 to be installed.

 * Be careful which Java libraries you attempt to use.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...

>>> dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.05 merged.

>>> Recording dev-java/sun-jdk in "world" favorites file...

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> nessuno conosce un link alternativo per questo file????

 

Prova a dare un emerge che poi lui ti da il link da dove sacricare (anche se mi pare sia lo stesso)

----------

## turborocket

il link lho trovato però mi ha dato quell'errore che ho postato e non funziona

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non e' un errore vuol dire che e' andato tutto a buon fine ora devi dare (come suggerito)

```
# /usr/sbin/env-update && source /etc/profile 
```

----------

## turborocket

coe faccio ora a vedere se funziona correttamente?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Provi a compilare qualche programma java e poi lo fai partire

----------

## turborocket

ma a me mi serve per vedere le applet java sui siti

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> ma a me mi serve per vedere le applet java sui siti

 

Bhe allora apri una pagina con java

----------

## turborocket

nn va

compare il simboletto del puzzle di firefox e dice che manca il plugin

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che browser usi?

----------

## turborocket

firefox

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=177915

----------

## turborocket

come lo faccio il link? che comandi e parametri ci vogliono?

----------

## turborocket

nnn riesco a capire cosa devo fare!!!

----------

## turborocket

ho scritto 

```
ls -s /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.04/jre/plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32/libjavaplugin_oji.so

```

mi ha creato una cartella chiamata "-" però ancora non funziona nulla

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Devi dare il comando

```
# ln -s /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.04/jre/plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
```

----------

## turborocket

e poi che devo fare?

devo riavviare il pc o chiudere e riaprire x o il firefox?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> devo riavviare il pc o chiudere e riaprire x o il firefox?

 

La prima soluzione win la seconda soluzione linux  :Very Happy:  . Spe prima di fare questo vedi se hai il file /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.04/jre/plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32/libjavaplugin_oji.so

----------

## turborocket

si il file c'è però il java ancora nn va

----------

## turborocket

qualche altra idea?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Cosa riporta il comando

```
$ java-config -L
```

----------

## turborocket

risolto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Bene sono contento ma:

1) Come? (questo e' per i posteri)

2) Metti il tag [risolto] al titolo

----------

## =DvD=

Di solito chiede di scaricare a mano solo la doc, chi per me non ne ha voglia puo benissimo mettere un -doc un package.use per il pacchetto suddetto, e va tutto come al solito, senza bisogno  di scaricare niente.

----------

## turborocket

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Bene sono contento ma:
> 
> 1) Come? (questo e' per i posteri)
> 
> 2) Metti il tag [risolto] al titolo

 

1)non lo so

2)il topic non è mio

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> 1)non lo so

 

Come non lo sai? E' partito tutto di colpo?

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> 2)il topic non è mio

 

Sorry

----------

## turborocket

Come non lo sai? E' partito tutto di colpo?

ho profato tante di quelle cose che non mi ricordo quale abbia funzionato

----------

